# Weird Groin\abdomen Pain



## kingrollo (30 Nov 2020)

Had the most weird feeling in my groin/abdomen over the last month or so - which appears to be getting steading worse and requires less to trigger it. I am saying groin - but the pain is more across the waistlin, (if you can imagine the band of your underpants!) - its right there under the belly button. 

Been to see a physio privately - who diagnosed tight hip flexors, adductors and gave me some stretches - but not only has this not helped - the thing still seems to be getting worse.

The pain is worse on the right as it subsides, and thats the site of of an old hernia repair - getting on for 8 years ago - but I do get the pain on the other side - and after activity - it goes all across my waist and when cycling feel like my who stomach is about to split open - it gets that tight.

Going to phone the GP in bit - but at best will get a zoom call ! - any ideas what this could be ?


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2020)

Scar tissue from the hernia repair? Or another hernia?


----------



## Sharky (30 Nov 2020)

I'm sure it's not what I had (Kidney stone), but that was the worst pain I've ever felt. I went to our local A&E in the middle of the night, thinking it was appendicitis, but it was immediately diagnosed by the triage nurse as a kidney stone and later confirmed by ct scans. This was before the lockdowns, but apart from the long wait at A&E, it was quickly diagnosed and they gave me strong pain killers to help.

Getting thru to a GP is difficult now, so maybe a trip to the A&E would be a quicker solution.

Good luck


----------



## kingrollo (30 Nov 2020)

Ultrasound scan and physio after GP visit.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Ultrasound scan and physio after GP visit.


That’s good


----------



## Kingfisher101 (30 Nov 2020)

Sharky said:


> I'm sure it's not what I had (Kidney stone), but that was the worst pain I've ever felt. I went to our local A&E in the middle of the night, thinking it was appendicitis, but it was immediately diagnosed by the triage nurse as a kidney stone and later confirmed by ct scans. This was before the lockdowns, but apart from the long wait at A&E, it was quickly diagnosed and they gave me strong pain killers to help.
> 
> Getting thru to a GP is difficult now, so maybe a trip to the A&E would be a quicker solution.
> 
> Good luck


My friend had those, he collapsed at home screaming and told his wife he was dying and needed an ambulance!. She got him one and he was rushed in and was given a scan and it showed the kidney stones. He had them taken out and was o.k eventually but he did think that was it the pain was that bad.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Jan 2021)

Had a provisional diagnosis of gilmores groin - which isn't great in any case - and even worse for me as I already have a mesh repair hernia at the site of pain.
Physio reluctant to start me on exercises as may still have re occurrent hernia - hopefully Ultrasound Scan will clear that up.


----------

